# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Mettre a jour proprement la nouvelle version d'IIS

## siro1

Bonjour, 

J'aurais voulu savoir comment pourrais-je mettre la nouvelle version d'IIS proprement , Dois-je d'abord dsinstaller l'ancienne version ? Dois-je sauvegarder mes donnes ? ou si j'installe la nouvelle version sans dsinstaller l'ancienne version a fera l'affaire ? 

Merci de me conseiller ! 

La version actuel est la version 6.0. install sur windows server 2003 service pack 2

merci

----------


## Michal

Bonjour,
J'imagine que tu veux passer  IIS 7 ou 7.5. Pour changer la version de IIS, il faut changer de version de windows donc oui, il faut sauvegarder les donnes pour les rimporter ensuite. La procdure de sauvegarde/restauration varie selon l'application donc faut bien tester  :;):

----------


## siro1

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi si je change de version d'IIS je dois aussi changer la version de Windows . . . ::calim2::

----------


## Michal

Les versions de IIS sont lies  Windows, a n'est pas tlchargeable sparment.

----------


## JQueen

> Je ne comprend pas pourquoi si je change de version d'IIS je dois aussi changer la version de Windows . . .


Bonsoir,
IIS (Internet Information Server), comme son nom l'indique, est un serveur permettant de crer des sites contenant des applications et des dossiers virtuels pour partager des informations sur le rseau. Pour que ce serveur puisse bien fournir ses services, c..d pour qu'il fonctionne correctement, il a besoin de plusieurs composants (logiciels) apartenant au systme d'exploitation (Microsoft Server), qui dfinissent son architecture. 
windows server 2003 supporte IIS6 alors que windows server 2008 supporte IIS7.

----------


## siro1

Donc si je comprend bien , pour avoir une version plus rcente d'IIS il faut changer la version de Windows serveur ? ::calim2::

----------


## JQueen

> Donc si je comprend bien , pour avoir une version plus rcente d'IIS il faut changer la version de Windows serveur ?


Bonjour,
Oui c'est ce qu'il faut faire : si vous voulez travailler avec IIS5, vous devriez installer windows server 2000; si vous voulez travailler avec IIS6, vous devriez installer windows server 2003; si vous voulez dcouvrir les nouveauts de IIs7 et s'en servir, vous devriez installer windows server 2008  ::ccool::

----------


## suchiwa

> Donc si je comprend bien , pour avoir une version plus rcente d'IIS il faut changer la version de Windows serveur ?


Bonjour,

Sous Windows 2003 Server R2, IIS 6.0
Sous Windows 2008 Server SP2, IIS 7.0
Sous Windows 2008 Server R2, IIS 7.5

Pour une migration safe de la version IIS 6.0 vers la 7.x, utiliser Web Deployment, facile  utiliser et fait une migration complte du IIS.

En couleur :
http://learn.iis.net/page.aspx/427/m...s-60-to-iis-7/

Vincent

----------


## siro1

Je vais regarder a plus en dtails , merci  tous !

----------


## GCASPIC10

Bonjour,

Une des contraintes microsoft... la mise  jour OS pour faire voluer IIs

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interne...ation_Services

----------

